# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  докорм смесью или донорским молоком?

## Домик в деревне

вопрос умозрительный.
если нужно было бы по обстоятельствам докормить ребенка, вы предпочли бы докорм смесью или донорским?
обоснуйте.

----------


## Panda

считаю, что кормление грудью, это больше, чем просто кормление. это энергетический обмен, если можно так выразиться. соответственно, важно, кто ребеночка будет кормить. если кормилица хороший человек и располагает к себе, ты ей доверяешь, то почему бы и нет ))) вполне допускаю. моя мама была очень молочная (1 и 2 реб). и так складывались обстоятельства, что и со мной и с моим братом она параллельно докармливала еще по одному ребенку )))

----------


## yakudza

Вопрос не простой... поэтому и отвечать сложно
Думаю докорм донорским молоком возможен, если вокруг мамы чудестным образом сложатся обстоятельства: молочная мама, с которой она знакома (или только познакомилась, и она располагает к себе) живет неподалеку и готова несколько раз в день забегать в довольно позитивном настроении (без нравоучений). 
Иначе это будет большой проблемой, и не стоит преодолевать слишком много препятствий ради этого. Смесь через трубочку вместе с грудью, мне кажется, не повредит.
Ну а если донор под боком - то почему бы и нет.
Если мама ревновать не будет))))

----------


## kiara

А если вариант через систему, но не смесь, а донорское молоко? Или с ложки, но опять же донорским молоком?
Я в особо тяжелые моменты налаживания ГВ докармливала своим, а когда совсем было не сцедить ни капли (это месяцам к 5) то Вэллингом. Донора с молоком не нашлось(((
Мы в первый месяц набрали около кг, а вот во второй не только не набрали, но и похудели так, что общая прибавка за 2 с лишним месяца была около 300 гр (точно не скажу, взвешивались на напольных весах на руках), сын сильно отощал, при его росте - это было печальное зрелище. Потом отказ первый - наладили, потом второй, наладили только с докормом - с того момента стали расти аки кабанчики)))За третий месяц набрали 2 с лишним кг))) А когда пошел Вэллинг - парень вообще стал по швам трещать.
Так что, я бы докормила донорским через систему, если было бы где взять. Или как я - своим. 
Просто вопрос поиска кормилицы, так, чтобы все плюсы сошлись в одной точке - я бы вряд ли смогла найти такую...
Может мне не повезло, конечно...
Но вопрос ревности и проч....ох...я бы не решилась, тем более у меня ж сын - вопрос еще более щепетильный, 100% ревновала бы...И это причиняло бы страдания мне...потянуло бы много всего за собой...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот да, для меня при первом рассмотрении ответ был однозначный. Донорское лучше. Оно для человека, а смесь химия, ну и понятно. Но донорское именно что очень привязывает, надо банально где-то его брать. 
Мне вот моя дорогая Ласточка нацедила 2 большие баночки и я думала при необходимости его использовать, но вот разморозился холодильник и условия хранения нарушились (((( и позавчера была такая необходимость докормить. Нужно было к зубному срочно, а сцедить я не могу у себя больше 1 чайной ложки, собственно я бы и докормила донорским с ложки, но вышло, что докормили смесью.
Ну и да, есть же еще инфекции, даже банальное орз, которое передается пусть не с молоком, но через микрофлору, которая осеменяет молоко на выходе, тут сложнее.

А потом я еще для себя поняла, я бы очень ревновала, если бы отдать кормилице на докорм, это да, но вот так просто взять у человека - это другое, тут, как Оксана точно подметила, мне просто надо чтобы все точки сошлись, но такого нет.
Пока не докармливаемся!

----------

